# Confused about the Sex of this Gold Ram



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

I have two Gold Ram. I think one is a female and one is a male. But the traits of the male are confusing.

All the traits point to this fish is a male Gold Ram. But for one confusing trait, this fish has slight pink belly.

Is the bigger Gold Ram a male?

















Thanks,


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

This large Gold Ram also has a pointy Ovipositor. This indicates a male. But why is the belly slightly pink? If it is a male, then it is an awesome male.


----------



## Rjjm (Jan 1, 2012)

Those are nice Rams. Where did you buy them? Anyway, some male do get pink belly but females do get dark pink belly to red. I myself have electric blue ram male with pink belly. How I know it is a male is because he had a fry with electric blue female. Good luck!


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Rjjm said:


> Those are nice Rams. Where did you buy them? Anyway, some male do get pink belly but females do get dark pink belly to red. I myself have electric blue ram male with pink belly. How I know it is a male is because he had a fry with electric blue female. Good luck!


In Pet Culture in Richmond. They have many, but only saw one big one like the one I bought. Should be mix of males and females in that tank.

Here is a video of my Gold Ram.

My Gold Ram has all the traits to be a male according to this link: Sexing Rams - SomeFin's Fishy | Freshwater Breeder | South American Dwarf Cichlids 
except it has a slight pink belly.






Thanks


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks like a female to me. The best way to determine the gender on rams is by the length of the first few rays in the dorsal fins. Males (when mature) will have significantly elongated 2nd, 3rd and/or 4th rays like the one in this photo: https://www.livefish.com.au/media/c...95d7a28e8fd99b1b12aaae4bfab8/g/o/gold_ram.jpg


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

What Rick said. I never use colour to determine ram sex, always the dorsal fin.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

DBam said:


> What Rick said. I never use colour to determine ram sex, always the dorsal fin.


Oh well, I just keep my hope low then.

It is interesting about this fish. I have not seen a female Gold Ram that big. The trailng edge of the dorsal fin is pointed though. The female is usually rounded. Time will tell.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> It looks like a female to me. The best way to determine the gender on rams is by the length of the first few rays in the dorsal fins. Males (when mature) will have significantly elongated 2nd, 3rd and/or 4th rays like the one in this photo: https://www.livefish.com.au/media/c...95d7a28e8fd99b1b12aaae4bfab8/g/o/gold_ram.jpg


There are two fish in the video. I am talking about the bigger fish. Part of the video, I think I see the bigger fish has slightly extended front dorsal fin for the 2nd and 3rd rays. Time into video: 10-12 sec 39-41 sec and 1:17-1:25sec.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

DBam said:


> What Rick said. I never use colour to determine ram sex, always the dorsal fin.


I have experience with German Rams too. If color is not a determining factor then I think this is a male based on other traits. For young fish, the dorsal fin extension is not obvious.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok, thanks for all your help.

The fish was right against the glass and I can see the pointy ovipositor clearly. So I have concluded this is a male.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I have Gold Ram before. Look at the male of this pair. The male does not have super long 2nd and 3rd Ray. Almost flat.
So nothing is 100%. I do like to have a nice super bright Gold male Ram with super long 2nd and 3rd Rays though.


----------

